# New labs with tpo



## Megan.faith10 (May 15, 2011)

Ok here are all my labs with dates. Im noy on any medication besides propanolol.

March 14, 2011
T4 free: 1.16
Tsh: 1.27
Doesnt give ranges

May 05, 2011
T3 free: 3.2 (2.3-4.2)
T4 free: 1.08 (.75-2.00)
Tsh: .59 (.34-5.60)

June 9, 2011
T3 free: 3.1 (2.3-4.2)
T4 free: .97 (.75-2.00)
Tsh: 1.58 (.34-5.60)
Microsomal AB ( thyroid peroxidase): .07 (0.0-9.0)

My question is is it normal for my tsh to go from .59 to 1.57 in a month? Im lost.


----------



## Megan.faith10 (May 15, 2011)

I would like to mention a hard (feels like bone) bump under my adams apple that moves when awallowing? Could all this just be a goiter?


----------



## Megan.faith10 (May 15, 2011)

I found a result for a TSH receptor antibody test.

The result was <.90

No clue what that means either cause I have no reference ranges. Can anyone help? Should I still get the TSI test? Im so lost and this bump on my throat is annoying me!!!


----------

